# kyodophilus? suggestions



## Michelle Hartse (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey everyone. Ive been taking a gummie probiotic which didn't do anything for me. So I went into my local vitamin store and was looking around. I heard that acidophilus is recommended and the lady there said that the popular one is kyodophilus. I don't know much about probiotics. but i want to take it for a few reasons......regulate bowl movementsnot have so much diarrheaaid in upset stomachs and more... i just want to feel better! any suggestions will work!


----------

